# Encinitas/ Oceanside/ Pendleton ride?



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

I always see tons of riders going through pendleton every Wednesday and have always wondered about this ride.

Just moved here and need a group/community to ride with.

Does anyone know about this ride?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

There used to be and probably still is a Wednesday training ride.
Not exactly were or when it starts, riders latch on as it heads up the coast.
I usually caught it in Leucadia around 8am.
Back in the day used to see riders like John Howard, Kenny Souza, Steve Hegg, Chris Horner.
I was lucky if I could suck wheel and hang on.
After 9/11 they closed Camp Pendleton to cyclists and then reopened it few years later.
The MPs would pull us over and yell at us for taking up the whole road and at least for a while the ride was banned.
The biggest club in the area is Swami's so you might check them out.
They have a hammer ride Saturday mornings which is kind of hilly.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome, thank you mr.brown


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Elpimpo said:


> Awesome, thank you mr.brown


You are welcome. I am too old for this stuff now so I ride really steep hills in the back country at a very slow speed.


----------



## mmackinlay (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the Trek store in San Marcos has a few rides that head up/around 101...not sure how far north.


----------



## jrodz09 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thats the so called Market Run from San Clemente to Edson Range PX I believe. They start at this bike shop in San Clemente. Bunch of high speed racers though. Anyways well just in case your still wondering. SoCalCycling.com - Your Cycling Source : Amgen Tour of California, Cycling News, Photos, Bicycle Racing, Mountain Biking,Fun Rides, Event Schedules and More.[/url] youll see the Market Run there and a few others.


----------

